# Boarding Newbie Questions



## neversummerFTW (Jan 10, 2010)

I wouldn't go with step-ins. You shoudl check out some strap-ins such as union, ride, burton etc. 
For waxing you can probably just bring it in to a local shop and get it done for about 10-20 bucks.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Im not sure what you mean by step ins...if you mean Flows or really old school actual step in bindings..

If you mean actual step ins, definately no..that was old tech 5+ years ago...

Step ins









Flow bindings









Strap in bindings(most common type of binding now adays, what most people use)








Get some good strap in bindings, or if you prefer flows get those although personally not a fan but each their own..

Boots, buy the most comfortable boots you can afford. To do this you need to go into a store and try everything they have in stock in your size and price range...Dont buy cheap boots because they are cheap, or expensive boots because they are expensive. The more expensive boots usually have better support and in general are just constructed a bit better so they wont get worn out or fall apart after each season..same with shoes..cheap shoes you rebuy every year or less..expensive ones last several...
Comfortable boots will make your day awesome and you will forget you have them on, if they dont fit right your feet will be in throbbing pain within a few runs..just browse this forum...99% of the people who post here about having ache's in their feet is due to an improper boot fit.
It should be snug on all sides, hold your heel in properly and your toes should barely barely touch the tip of the boot if at all..if your scrunching your toes at all its too small. If you can shift your foot around in your boot at all when its tightened, forward back, up or down its too big, it should move like a glove on your foot...when it doesnt you dont have immediate control of your board and you can get hurt..if you are leaning on your toe edge and your heel is coming up..means you have to lean further to get the movement you wanted..etc 

Usually in a shop you put the boots on and much like shoes you should put both on and walk around for a while rocking on your toes and heels to see if theres any pain or movement in the boot after 10ish minutes...make sure you put both on too...some people dont only to realize that their right foots shaped differently and it hurts like hell in that particular boot.

Get your board waxed, you can do it yourself but if your new just get it done by a shop..any sports store worth a damn should do it ...10-20ish bucks usually...once you get more into the sport you may want to wax your own as you can get a kit for 50ish bucks and wax your board 15 times with a 20 dollar bar of wax. Saves money, and usually you do a better job or use better wax


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2010)

thanks for the tips!


----------

